# art request



## the_faery_queen (Jan 8, 2006)

I did check this beforehand (with a mod) just to make sure it was ok!
I am looking for some artists to draw some pics from  my novel series. it has been accepted for publication, with a small print publisher. So, even though i can't afford to pay,t his would be good publicity, as i would put up all your contact details on the website, and full credit, of course. a\nd hopefully if people like the novel, they will check out the website, see your art and then check out your stuff too! Would also look good on your art cvs, i guess, that you did pictures for this other website.

Anyway, i am jus tlooking for some character shots, or some scenery images. a variety really! so if anyone has some time, and wants something to do, please let me know!


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 13, 2006)

*I am quite interested in this, I just have a few questions.

 What is the novel about and genre.

 Do you have a particular image in mind that you would like to be on the cover and also the ime limit for the picture.

If u are interested please will you send me a email with a extract from your novel so I can 'get the feel' of the book.

My eamil address is kyektulu@hotmail.co.uk*


----------



## RaymondOwnzU (Mar 11, 2006)

thats so cool


----------



## the_faery_queen (Mar 11, 2006)

sorry, kyeketulu http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/members/kyektulu.htmli hadn't seen your post! i hope you don't think i was just ignoring you 
and thanks raymond


----------

